# Alloy repair places



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Just enquiring as I would like my alloys checked and repaired if possible in the near future. I have OZ Superleggras. Very soft wheels and they have had a bump or two in their time. I just want them checked properly to make sure that they are nice and round and repaired. Few bubbles on them here and there and some kurbing. Is this the same as getting them "refurbed" or is there specialists out there for this sort of stuff? Thanks. Ravinder.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Where are you bud?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm in Fife. I don't mind travelling a little if it means getting the job done properly.


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

I`ll tell you where not to take tham if thats any help .
Pentland Powdercoating in edinburgh. Done the ****tiest job i ever seen done on a set of wheels . Looked like they got the YTS dude to do them on his 1st day .
Rating 0/10


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

ESP in Possilpark, Glasgow


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi mate try The Wheel Specialist in South Gyle Edinburgh. They do a same day service and do a fantastic job. 12 month guarantee swell.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Cheers peeps. Won't get done until early-ish next year but I'll bare those places in mind. Thanks.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

IPF in Glenrothes gets good reviews from people on various ither forums.

I will be taking a set of wheels there after xmas, after I was dissapointed with a set I had done at Kingdom Coatings.


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Ive used IPF and the finish was poor and so was the time scale and hassle. A week for 16" polo gti alloys. Was initially told 3 days. Wont be using him again


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

st33ly said:


> Ive used IPF and the finish was poor and so was the time scale and hassle. A week for 16" polo gti alloys. Was initially told 3 days. Wont be using him again


FFS! Are they all cowboys round here? :wall:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I've heard more bad things about IPF then good so I won't be going there.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Well where's the place to go then?


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Chameleon metal coatings at Braehead in Glasgow are really good. Also Metaplas at Loanhead are good


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Am going to try the wheel specialist in the gyle next year as waiting for tyres to arrive. I'll let you know.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

jamie crookston said:


> Chameleon metal coatings at Braehead in Glasgow are really good. Also Metaplas at Loanhead are good


theyve done a few sets for me and both have been spot on.

guy even took old tyres off & put my new ones on for free and recycled the old rubber

cant fault the place


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm in no rush to be honest. Will wait until mid next year I think. Cars off road for the winter and got a lot of saving to do!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Profurb in inverness, Jason Massey is the owner and a good friend and I would put my wheels anywhere else, he has just invested a further 40k into the business.

He powered coated a friends RS4 wheels and they were better than factory finish.
:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.thepolishedwheelcompany.com/

Got a very good rep down here, they are doing mine in the new year, i think they do a mail order nationwide service. Ive seen some of their work too :thumb:

Priced my wheels (19" ,ful refurb) £280 all in :thumb:
Worth calling :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

moosh said:


> Profurb in inverness, Jason Massey is the owner and a good friend and I would put my wheels anywhere else, he has just invested a further 40k into the business.
> 
> He powered coated a friends RS4 wheels and they were better than factory finish.
> :thumb:


This could be a shout, cheers Moosh.
Are they ok with wheeks being delivered and collected again or does he prefer them to be dropped off by the customer?


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> This could be a shout, cheers Moosh.
> Are they ok with wheeks being delivered and collected again or does he prefer them to be dropped off by the customer?


I'm sure delivery and collection would be fine mate, I'll get his details for you tomorrow.

He does all the wheels for all the car garages and his new equipment really does do a top job, he's a perfectionist even his hair is perfect lol! :lol:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Hey arron, its rimtech that Jason's firm is I got it mixed up with Profurb (also a friend)

http://www.rimtech.co.uk/index.html

He's moved premises and with the new equipment I would say the web page will get a spruce up :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

moosh said:


> Hey Aaron, its rimtech that Jason's firm is I got it mixed up with Profurb (also a friend)
> 
> http://www.rimtech.co.uk/index.html
> 
> He's moved premises and with the new equipment I would say the web page will get a spruce up :thumb:


Cheers bud


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Long way to travel, Inverness. I'll keep it in mind though. I don't mind travelling as long as the job is done well.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Ravinder said:


> Long way to travel, Inverness. I'll keep it in mind though. I don't mind travelling as long as the job is done well.


You probably wont need to travel if they do collection n delivery.


----------

